# NEED ADVICE: Exterminator



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I just received a notice from my apartment management. Apparently they have a new pest control company that will be doing some maintenance in the building. The letter I received came with a page two explaining what needed to happen before March 8th. Let me know what I should do to prepare for this. I'm worried they will kill all the fish with their chemical. The instructions are as follows:

1. Pets, animals and fish should be removed from the areas to be treated.

The rest of the instructions basically say to remove everything from cabinets, drawers, closets and store protected, etc etc. 

What should I do? Should I remove my fish and put them somewhere else out of the building? Has anyone had to prepare for this? It's a 56 gallon tank and I can't just move it anywhere. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*exterminator*



phluid13 said:


> So I just received a notice from my apartment management. Apparently they have a new pest control company that will be doing some maintenance in the building. The letter I received came with a page two explaining what needed to happen before March 8th. Let me know what I should do to prepare for this. I'm worried they will kill all the fish with their chemical. The instructions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Pets, animals and fish should be removed from the areas to be treated.
> 
> ...


I would imagine that suggestion is a precaution, but since you can't just move such a large tank, I'm sure the company would make some efforts to not directly spray right around your tank, especially if you put such a note on the tank. Could you "bag" the tank leaving just a bit of opening around the bottom for air, but keep the plastic over the water, where airborne particles from the spray may land in the water. I'm sure the management company has had fish in a room when it's treated and can advise.

I'm sure the warning is more about making sure most pets are out of a building, but there must be something you can do to protect your tank - that's my suggestion.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm worried about oxygen levels. Can I turn the air pump off for an extended period of time so that airborne particles don't get into the air line?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have put sheets over my tanks before when the exterminators were coming and my fish were fine.


----------



## gingerael (Mar 5, 2011)

as long as you seal up all the open parts of the tank (like the back) it should be fine. you can also turn off the air pump filtration until it is safe to return to your living space


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

So we have to be out of the space for 3 hours after the process. Will the tank be fine without air pump for 5 hours? Or should i just move the air pump on top of the tank and cover it all with a large bag?


----------



## gingerael (Mar 5, 2011)

5 hours is fine with out the air pump running but you should cover all the open spaces too


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree it should be fine. I have lost power for about 8 hours before and my tanks were fine.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is what you need to do:
1) Cover your tank with sheets
2) Turn off your air pump
3) Lower your water level a few inches so your filter water breaks the water line gives oxygen to your water.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank You to everyone who responded and offered advice. So the best advice was to simply turn the air pump off and allow the filters to break the water surface to provide enough oxygen in the tank and cover the tank with some sheets or towels. Everything went fine without a hitch. I also took my fish tools and put them in a safe place that wouldn't get any residual spray on them in the event that I would contaminate the water. 

Just wanted to offer a resolution to this thread in the event that someone else has the same issue and searches the forums about this.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am glad everything worked out fine and thank you for keeping us updated.


----------

